# Luxor



## cogtocog (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi chaps......I am trying to help date and find more info about a vintage luxor mans wrist watch and a pocket watch for neighbour...I will post the pocket watch on the pocket watch sub forum...!!!

Ok...so every one who knows me knows that I am a watch freak..friends , family , passing strangers..anyone who will listen really...and there is nothing better to me than a good famiy watch story.

Hopefully the pics will load and you will see a mid size 1960's mens luxor dress watch in 18 k gold...given to my neighbour by her aunt.........had not been wound in 20 years but started ticking away after a few winds.....

Movement appear to be a peseax 7000................adjusted to 5 positions.........any info at all about luxor or this specific watch or the movement would be greatly appreciated...............cheers....Dave.


----------



## cogtocog (Nov 6, 2010)

o.k......so no photos.....is there an easy way of doing this.....???????


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

read this


----------



## cogtocog (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## cogtocog (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## cogtocog (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I would say that's a mid-60s case - nice 18ct gold as well - with a very good movement inside it. It's been adjusted to 5 positions, has a double screw on the ratchet and has had the bridges finished nicely. Luxor made good timepieces. I have a chrono of that make.


----------



## cogtocog (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks will fly ........a nice heirloom for my neighbours son........


----------

